# CZ Phantom anyone shot one yet?



## ECHOONE (Dec 10, 2008)

As Im in the future market for yet another defensive pistol I was wondering if anyone has actually had this highly rated CZ in there hand and at the range for some shooting? If so your unbiased opinion of it's capabilities as a defensive pistol? If by any luck you had experience with shooting the XD, what your opinions are between the two. Thanks for your imput.


----------



## jimmy (Feb 3, 2009)

I have the SP01 Tactical, which is similar to the phantom but with a steel frame..The phantom has a polymer frame, so one thing it is definitely lighter than the SP01 Tactical..So I can not advice much about the phantom because of the basic difference in the frame material..

However, I love my CZ SP01 Tactical, and if the phantom is half as good as the Tactical then it will still be an excellent gun..But don't take my word yet, wait till you hear from somebody who shot the phantom.


----------



## redpenguin01 (Apr 16, 2009)

Whats good EO, I just picked up one of these guns (CZ Phantom) a couple months ago and it just so happens that one of my range buddies owns an XD9. :numbchuck:

To start off, it really depends what your personal preferences are versus what purpose you intend to put the gun to use. You said that you were looking for a good defensive pistol, and either would be a real solid choice. But I think you should consider the features of each.

The XD9 is really good if you are someone who is into safety features. It is a polymere frame double action handgun.. with a trigger safety and a small back safety. But I do gotta say, the trigger pull on my friends is really heavy. I dont think this would be much of an issue in a defensive situation at the home or beyond, but I personally like a lighter trigger. Regardless though.. once you get the hang of this pistol it does shoot fairly accurate.

I didnt have any past experiences with CZ before this, but I do have to say that I'm impressed so far with the quality so far. This model is a polymere one as well, and comes with a decocker that allows you to drop from single to double action. The trigger pull in single-action compared to the XD9 is on a completely different level. _Very_ light and smooth once it gets broken in after 300 rounds or so. The phantoms double action is heavy, but I personally like that safety option when I'm carrying. You can never be too careful. The accuracy on this gun is spot on. I'm able to consistently shoot tight groups, and its really a dream to shoot as a range gun. I think one thing you might want to consider though is the size as a conceal. Its a bit larger than the XD9, especially with the beavertail magazine (but you can get smaller clips). The holsters are a bit harder to come by as well. I forgot to mention round capacity, the Phantom holds 18 while the XD only holds 16 rounds. Both are fitted with tactical rail mounts as well.

All-in-all, as far as performance goes the Phantom beats out the XD hands down. It's more accurate, it has a lighter trigger pull n recoil, and it has a higher mag capacity. But depending on if your needs, you might want with something that is more safety oriented than range oriented. 
Cheers. :smt023


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

I know you were comparing to the XD9, but the XDM9 has 19 round capacity:mrgreen:


----------



## redpenguin01 (Apr 16, 2009)

I knew I'd prolly get called out on something here. :mrgreen:
Fairly new to handguns on this end, just going off what I had experience with. Happy to learn and grow.


----------



## Q!! (Nov 5, 2008)

Man those are SWEET guns.


----------



## Peacemaker (Nov 20, 2006)

I read a nice write up on the Phantom. Looks like a very nice pistol indeed. CZ pistols are very heavy in my expierance this is a move in the right direction for them.


----------



## ECHOONE (Dec 10, 2008)

Ive been trying to figure out what my next pistol was going to be,the way I look at it if I can conceal a full size 1911, I should be able to conceal this Phantom, I never owned a CZ,but have heard nothing but praise about them and only good with everything Ive read, I'm in love with this pistol,so much for another 1911,I think this is definatly my next gun!


----------

